# ~Cemetery Bridge~



## Dabs (May 27, 2011)

I think this photo is awesome!
A friend sent it to me, it is indeed a real place, but I'm not sure which country, but it's a bridge in a cemetery- it's absolutely amazing~
I think it has a serene beauty to it.
I printed it off my computer, took it to Staples and had it enlarged and then took it and had it framed, and it now hangs in my home.
It looks much nicer when it's bigger...so what y'all think about it??


----------



## FRIKSHUN (May 28, 2011)

WOW, That's very pretty!


----------



## smokin_kat (May 28, 2011)

Wow, love it.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 28, 2011)

From the style of the ornamentation, the way the canal is lined and the style of the structure on the right,  my guess is that it is in China somewhere.

Pretty cool piece of art and engineering.  

Another cool piece of engineering





I could do this all day


----------



## smokin_kat (May 28, 2011)

Love those two pictures as well!! Gorgeous.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 28, 2011)

Seriously - I suggest your friend sell the photo on one of the numerous pay-to-download sites, such as Stock Photography: Download Free Stock Photos & Royalty Free Images

 I would pay for that photo to hang on the wall myself - it is outstanding.


----------



## pAntiChrist (May 28, 2011)

That picture is amazing.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 30, 2011)

Portland's St Johns Bridge used Gothic elements all through its design.

Many years after it was built they put a park under the approach.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I think this photo is awesome!
> A friend sent it to me, it is indeed a real place, but I'm not sure which country, but it's a bridge in a cemetery- it's absolutely amazing~
> I think it has a serene beauty to it.
> I printed it off my computer, took it to Staples and had it enlarged and then took it and had it framed, and it now hangs in my home.
> It looks much nicer when it's bigger...so what y'all think about it??



Looks european to me, but I am no expert. Cool pic.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

I think the fact this bridge is in a cemetery makes it all the more appealing- it does to me anyway.
I mean, look at the gent walking across the bridge, it just looks so peaceful...I'd like to visit there some time!
And I agree with most, it looks like it could be in China or Asia.


----------



## Grace (May 30, 2011)

I think that is a woman on the bridge. The guy is along the path near the water.


----------



## Dabs (May 30, 2011)

You have great eyes my friend!!
It's hard to see all the great details here, but when I had mine enlarged and framed, you can see more...and I had to look really hard the first time to see the headstones, and when I seen some on the left side, it made the photo all the more impressing


----------



## Russell (Jul 10, 2011)

Great shot of a beautiful bridge. The designer anticipated the reflection. Perhaps, a loved one was buried in the cemetery or the architect expected to be...


----------



## Dabs (Jul 10, 2011)

Russell said:


> Great shot of a beautiful bridge. The designer anticipated the reflection. Perhaps, a loved one was buried in the cemetery or the architect expected to be...



For this to be a cemetery, it's quite remarkable. I love it 
I wish I knew the exact location, but I doubt I'd ever get there.....so, my photo will have to do me for now


----------



## St.Blues (Jul 31, 2011)

Dabs said:


> I think this photo is awesome!
> A friend sent it to me, it is indeed a real place, but I'm not sure which country, but it's a bridge in a cemetery- it's absolutely amazing~
> I think it has a serene beauty to it.
> I printed it off my computer, took it to Staples and had it enlarged and then took it and had it framed, and it now hangs in my home.
> It looks much nicer when it's bigger...so what y'all think about it??




This may be the meaning.. Its all about how you feel when you look into it Dab's.. This is what I see.........


Blues


----------



## Dabs (Aug 1, 2011)

St.Blues said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > I think this photo is awesome!
> ...



Thanks Blues 
It says an error has occurred when I tried to view the YT vid...what am I doing wrong??


----------



## Dabs (Aug 1, 2011)

Never mind, it is working now *smiles*
Beautiful.

I love the woman's clothing...seriously, I want her clothes, I like wearing stuff like that 
This sounds very Celtic to me...amirite??
Anyway, you have PM


----------



## Grace (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful song, St. Blues.


----------



## editec (Aug 1, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLvohMXgcBo&ob=av3n]&#x202a;Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge [Official Music Video]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## St.Blues (Aug 1, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Never mind, it is working now *smiles*
> Beautiful.
> 
> I love the woman's clothing...seriously, I want her clothes, I like wearing stuff like that
> ...



They are a Dutch band.. Very talented, although its all about her and should be.


----------

